# Adds in your uber will bring $500 a month extra... or get you fired



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/view...rm-to-launch-for-uber-and-lyft-drivers-2015-4


----------



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

Pretty neat idea. But why would you get fired?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Good, one more advertiser
I'll do both and put 1 on each headrest


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Good, one more advertiser
> I'll do both and put 1 on each headrest


What other advertiser are you using?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i looked for it in the app store, not there.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

if they can generate $260 million in revenue, why do they want to seek investors?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

$100-120 CPM (cost per thousand views)

you can only make $500 if you have 5000 views.

no one can get 5000 rides in a month,


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> $100-120 CPM (cost per thousand views)
> 
> you can only make $500 if you have 5000 views.
> 
> no one can get 5000 rides in a month,


They aren't showing 1 ad the entire ride, I would imagine it would be compounded.


----------



## subliminal (Apr 21, 2015)

Id be worried about the ads annoying the pax and leading to lower ratings.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Great idea! I never worry about the ratings. Uber may fire at will even though it is Illegal to do so.
NO ONE GETS OVER ON UBER!
ACCEPT UBER. ONLY THEY HAVE THE RIGHT GET OVER IN BUSINESS!


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

subliminal said:


> Id be worried about the ads annoying the pax and leading to lower ratings.


Well... could they tell if you had the volume all the way down and the iPad tossed in the glove compartment the whole time?


----------

